# Touchstone dock shows charging but is not!



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

I have it docked in the touchstone landscaped and it shows charging, but the unit is slowly discharging.

I can tell from the battery meter and the percent gauge dropping.

there is a live wallpaper running dimmed in the background and it is displaying the time and weather as if you pressed the clock app

i will upload a pic soon.

any ideas?:erm:


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

i think i just posted in the wrong forum...oops


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

My guess is that the touchstone does not provide enough amperage to offset the drain while the screen is on. Turn the screen off and let it set for a while and see if battery goes up?

Don't forget that battery life/power usage isn't optimized in this build yet. As time goes on, this will likely get better


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe it is charging but android isn't reporting the gain from the charge. About to boot web is and find out. Either way its an alpha build so expect a ton of bugs just like the files name says.

*edit* nope web os shows the same battery amount. guess we'll have to charge in web os for now. small compromise to have a usable os i say. also wiping battery stats via cw didnt help.


----------



## Runningwarrior08 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine also does not charge with the touchstone. It shows the charging icon, brings up the dock animation but the touchpad does not accept the charge. Whether the screen is on or off.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

The screen draws a TON of power. At least 99% of the power. I noticed whenever my screen is on, even while plugged in it loses charge.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> My guess is that the touchstone does not provide enough amperage to offset the drain while the screen is on. Turn the screen off and let it set for a while and see if battery goes up?
> 
> Don't forget that battery life/power usage isn't optimized in this build yet. As time goes on, this will likely get better


THIS man is correct. It is technically charging but because this alpha build is not optimized, your power usage is greater than its charging ability.

Solution? Wait for more optimized builds.

You might ask, how come it charges, albeit slowly, when I plug it into a wall socket? The Touchstone, while being fancy smancy, uses inductive charging and that is always slow compared to a wall charger.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> My guess is that the touchstone does not provide enough amperage to offset the drain while the screen is on. Turn the screen off and let it set for a while and see if battery goes up?
> 
> Don't forget that battery life/power usage isn't optimized in this build yet. As time goes on, this will likely get better


It supplies plenty with the screen on in WebOS. I think its actually not working. I put it on the TS and turned of the screen and it still went down.

I had to boot to WebOS for the overnight touchstone charge.


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

i can say with 100% certainty is IS charging on the touchstone. left mine on overnight with the screen off and it's at 100% this morning. having the screen on while charging either slows the charge to a trickle or doesn't even allow it to charge at all.


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

Will try it out tonight. I never have my screen on while it charges. I did put it on there, turned the screen off, and took a shower. When I got out it didn't seem like it had any more juice in it.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

cpittman said:


> i can say with 100% certainty is IS charging on the touchstone. left mine on overnight with the screen off and it's at 100% this morning. having the screen on while charging either slows the charge to a trickle or doesn't even allow it to charge at all.


which way do you put it on the TS? landscape or portrait? I wonder if it makes a difference because I know mine went down after I left it on the TS for several hours with the screen off.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

an assumption would be that droid is eating up the battery to fast just wait for a future update. since Touchstone Charges half the mAh then a Plugged in adapter from the wall.when they fix the battery issue the Tstone should be sufficient for the touchpad


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

I left mine on the touchstone overnight with the screen off and woke up to half a battery. My guess is the Touchstone is either not charging with the screen off or having GPS and WIFI on drained the battery as fast as it charged. I am leaning toward the first since the battery was pretty much exactly where it was when I went to bed.


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

"piiman said:


> which way do you put it on the TS? landscape or portrait? I wonder if it makes a difference because I know mine went down after I left it on the TS for several hours with the screen off.


Portrait with webcam up and I also disabled mobile network. Not sure if it helps with drain or not. Disabling mobile network does not effect wifi so if the modified ril is causing battery drain you might as well disable it just in case.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

cpittman said:


> Portrait with webcam up and I also disabled mobile network. Not sure if it helps with drain or not. Disabling mobile network does not effect wifi so if the modified ril is causing battery drain you might as well disable it just in case.


where in settings is that?


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

Wireless & networks > mobile network then toggle data off.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

cpittman said:


> Wireless & networks > mobile network then toggle data off.


Jeez... how did I miss that :blush:


----------



## kane91z (Oct 14, 2011)

left mine on the charger overnight and came back to it showing the battery icon with a red bar, about 20 mins ago I just plugged it into the wall charger and still no change. I'm starting to get a bit worried here.

Update: I just came back to check on it and it had turned on.


----------



## wopspeed (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't have a TouchStone but, I noticed when on Android overnight I awake to dead battery. When turned off it doesn't seem to charge either. It seems to only be charging when booted into Webos.


----------



## 111cab (Oct 17, 2011)

I have seem to have gotten my touchstone to charge after 2 days of discharging.

I tried shutting off as many things as practical such email sync and notifications, and any other processes that weren't needed. They only seemed to slow the discharge, but it still would not charge. I tried shutting off the screen and that seemed to slow the discharge quite a bit, but it still wouldn't charge.

I also killed the mobile data under Wireless & networks and now it is charging. I don't have any way to measure it, but it seems to be charging nearly as good as under webOS.

I don't think I did anything else that affected charging, but I did try several things that didn't seem to help.

Here's hoping it's still charging tomorrow.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Wireless is definitely still active under WebOS when it is in the touchstone. I commonly would SSH and/or SFTP into my touchpad while it was sitting on the touchstone.


----------



## Blazing angel (Oct 15, 2011)

My touchpad no charge on touchstone either,
It slowly looses charge


----------



## mallen (Oct 15, 2011)

I think its more than power drain. I put it on the charger yesterday and the battery level went down. I turned the screen off and it went up to 59%. Then I went put it back,turned off the screen and went to sleep. I woke up and it was 10%. I put it back on with the screen on and it charged to 20% slowly. I went to lunch and it was at 5% when I came back.


----------



## Blazing angel (Oct 15, 2011)

mallen said:


> I think its more than power drain. I put it on the charger yesterday and the battery level went down. I turned the screen off and it went up to 59%. Then I went put it back,turned off the screen and went to sleep. I woke up and it was 10%. I put it back on with the screen on and it charged to 20% slowly. I went to lunch and it was at 5% when I came back.


Switch to webos to charge it.


----------



## nidlaX (Oct 13, 2011)

It is already known that charging via the touchstone under CM7 is more than just a power draw issue. Please stop beating a dead horse.


----------



## redmodel (Oct 15, 2011)

What I do everytime I put it on the touchstone is just reboot it after docking it.

It charges for me all the time by doing that.

Thankfully, rebooting is much quicker than webos.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=111

Status just changed to PatchInTesting, so there will probably be a fix soon.


----------



## Ed Venture (Oct 14, 2011)

111cab said:


> I have seem to have gotten my touchstone to charge after 2 days of discharging.
> 
> I tried shutting off as many things as practical such email sync and notifications, and any other processes that weren't needed. They only seemed to slow the discharge, but it still would not charge. I tried shutting off the screen and that seemed to slow the discharge quite a bit, but it still wouldn't charge.
> 
> ...


Just to confirm - this worked of me. Turn Airplane mode off; Settings -> Wireless & network settings -> Mobile networks -> Un-check Data enable box. I was at 60% and put it on Touchstone and charged to %100 seemingly as fast as if it was in WebOS. It also appears that the battery does not drain as fast, but that may be a placebo effect.

This may be the answer - I encourage others to try this and report back.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just want to let you guys know:

When it is on the touchstone, the touchpad is ONLY RECOGNIZING ITS PLUGGED IN - NOT CHARGING.

When actually plugged into charger, the touchpad recognizes its plugged in, and says CHARGING, and status.

This can be seen on the lock screen as on the touchstone, the CHARGING status never appears...

Perhaps its looking for a charge from the actual USB, and not allowing the battery to accept over touchstone

nevermind the icon on the actual status bar.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

It seems to me that sometimes the charging just doesn't turn on for whatever reason. It's really obvious when it works because charging is quick.

I'll try out turning off mobile data when I get home.


----------



## Moresi (Oct 17, 2011)

My workaround is to plug in the USB charging cable for a few seconds once after each reboot. Afterwards charging works perfectly on the Touchstone everytime until the Touchpad will be rebooted again.
Seems like the USB charging triggers some internal mechanism to enable charging in general.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for registering to post that work-around. i'll try that later on.


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow so much disinformation here!
It has been stated before, but

The TouchStone can not supply as much power as plugging directly into the charger. When running Android power usage exceeds the power supplied by the TouchStone. This causes the rest of the power used to come from the battery which slowly discharges it.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

even if the screen is OFF, the charging service doesn't seem to kick in. i doubt android cpu cycles power consumption exceed the touchstone output amperage.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

peterfares said:


> Wow so much disinformation here!
> It has been stated before, but
> The TouchStone can not supply as much power as plugging directly into the charger. When running Android power usage exceeds the power supplied by the TouchStone. This causes the rest of the power used to come from the battery which slowly discharges it.


Way to miss the point of the thread. The Touchstone can charge my Touchpad fine... some of the time.

I've had it charge with the screen on while using the CPU and wifi. Very quickly too.

I've also had it not charge with the screen off and airplane mode turned on.

Since you don't actually know what you're talking about, I'd advise that you stop talking down to people and get a clue.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

ChronoReverse said:


> Way to miss the point of the thread. The Touchstone can charge my Touchpad fine... some of the time.
> 
> I've had it charge with the screen on while using the CPU and wifi. Very quickly too.
> 
> ...












bingo, its a service/bug that we can try to resolve.... maybe it kicks on due to usb, or i have even read that disabling data seems to help as well..

can't be sure...


----------



## Moresi (Oct 17, 2011)

I disabled mobile data all the time, but only by executing the described USB workaround the Touchstone did charge my Touchpad. Just give it a try. You will immediately see the effect. I do not have to switch off the screen or do other things to reduce power consumption.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Moresi said:


> I disabled mobile data all the time, but only by executing the described USB workaround the Touchstone did charge my Touchpad. Just give it a try. You will immediately see the effect. I do not have to switch off the screen or do other things to reduce power consumption.


So plug in the power cable at least once to initiate charging? And then the Touchstone will work until another reboot?

I'll try this out then. Hopefully it'll be a reliable workaround and will also help the Cyanogenmod team figure out the root cause.


----------



## mattman5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

The "plug in the power cable at least once to initiate charging" trick seems to be working for me.

It is sitting on the touchstone right now with the koi live wallpaper running, charged 8% so far in about 25 minutes. When I placed it on the touchstone it went to the charging/clock display, but every minute or so it flashes back to the normal home screen, then right back the clock screen.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

mattman5000 said:


> The "plug in the power cable at least once to initiate charging" trick seems to be working for me.
> 
> It is sitting on the touchstone right now with the koi live wallpaper running, charged 8% so far in about 25 minutes. When I placed it on the touchstone it went to the charging/clock display, but every minute or so it flashes back to the normal home screen, then right back the clock screen.


In my testing it also seems to work. If I reboot and try to charge on the Touchstone, it won't charge. But if I plug in the USB cable for a few seconds before unplugging, the Touchpad will charge fine (and fast!) on the Touchstone.

Looks like we have a winner here folks (in terms of a workaround).


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

ChronoReverse said:


> In my testing it also seems to work. If I reboot and try to charge on the Touchstone, it won't charge. But if I plug in the USB cable for a few seconds before unplugging, the Touchpad will charge fine (and fast!) on the Touchstone.
> 
> Looks like we have a winner here folks (in terms of a workaround).


I can also confirm this


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

AdamLC said:


> I can also confirm this


Yep I had mine on the TS all night and its the first time it charged fully and with the screen on.
Nice find!


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Alpha 2.1 has Issue 111: Touchstone doesn't charge Touchpad marked as fixed.

I've just flashed it and don't see an improvement, if anything it's worse. Before I would get the charging notification and switch to dock view but battery would still drain. With 2.1 I get no charging notification and no dock view and the battery still goes down.

Am I alone with still having issues?

Edit: I can't get it to charge in WebOS now either, perhaps I have a hardware fault


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Stuart_f said:


> Alpha 2.1 has Issue 111: Touchstone doesn't charge Touchpad marked as fixed.
> 
> I've just flashed it and don't see an improvement, if anything it's worse. Before I would get the charging notification and switch to dock view but battery would still drain. With 2.1 I get no charging notification and no dock view and the battery still goes down.
> 
> ...


ill test mine tonight upgrade this morning


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

I can confirm my TP charges on Touchstone WHILE in use, I see the % go up, something that never happened in alpha 1. In fact, in alpha 1, the TP lost charge while in use and sometimes while in sleep.


----------



## bluediablito (Aug 28, 2011)

updated to alpha 2.1
TP shows the battery charging like in Alpha 1. in addition it also goes into docking mode but the screen does not dim. i have noticed that the task bar at the bottom is still over the dock buttons.
...................its charging for me now.....from 61% to 62% (in dock mode)


----------

